# Optical Illusions!!!



## cancer10 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Awesome Optical illusion*

If you watch the images from your seat in front
of the computer, Mr.Angry is on the left, and Mrs.Calm
is on the right.

Get up from your seat, and move back 12 feet,
and PRESTO!! they switch places!!

I believe this illusion was created by Phillippe
G.Schyns and Aude Oliva of the Univ. of Glasgow.

This proves that we may not be seeing what's actually
there, all the time!! 


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/2235/noname9bq.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow. It works. IT really works. Can anybody tell me how it works. I want to make some illussions. Which software shld i use?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 12, 2005)

Excellent Illusion. Though my room is not as big to move back 12 feet but even from a few feet's distance effect was visible.


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 12, 2005)

I told u


----------



## alib_i (Nov 12, 2005)

Freakking awesome !

you dont need to go 12 feet back .. just some 3-4 feet shifting would do.


-----
alibi


----------



## atool (Nov 12, 2005)

it really works man ! another technowonder !!


----------



## kato (Nov 12, 2005)

man it works though i had to go here and there inside my small room to figure it out but it works and very nicely done too


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 12, 2005)

cool man


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2005)

i wud like to add this one , its a not a gif , its a jpg hence a non animated image, but if u look at it the circles look like they are rotating.

*img394.imageshack.us/img394/3523/wiredillusion6nu.jpg


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thats an old one


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2005)

it's a illusion , old or new, that dosen't matter .new for those who haven't sen it yet.


----------



## rajat22 (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow wow wow wow, Thats excellent. Keep on feeding


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanx


----------



## nix (Nov 12, 2005)

*hi*

wow...toooooo cool, great find!! both the illusions are good.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 12, 2005)

Awasome
both were awasome


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 12, 2005)

only the circle we fix our eyes upon is not moving, all others move. simply awesome


----------



## Ashis (Nov 12, 2005)

Both were great work.....although the circle things were posted earlier in another thread!

But the faces were awesome!


----------



## Chirag (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes there was a thread in which many means many illussions were there. I tried to find it but failed. Can any give the link here if he finds it?


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 12, 2005)

The cirlce one was awasome.

I dunno how does it fool our brain but it works.


----------



## anandk (Nov 12, 2005)

amazing...........


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 12, 2005)

circle one is easy is easy to guess.....already said dat...da circle in which v r viewin it strait won't move..[also den only any of da circles will move]..as our eye balls are spherical...da image [side circles]reflected on our sides of the eyeball tends to be half...in semi-half.....nd hens its a concentric circles...all da circles...can't adjust in our image in da eyeball.....ok.....u must be confused...but i can giv u a complete scientific explaination 4 dat....but will take a 3 pgs here......BTW iam a Pharmacy student....wait.....lemme refer...yes....pharmacy student...!!

1 more thing see the circle with ur eyes opened as wide as possible.....no circle is gonna move!!...i.e try to c all da circles...niothing gonna move...!!

but researchin on da 1st 1.....!!!

BYE!!!!

----------------MOJOJOJO----------------


----------



## alib_i (Nov 12, 2005)

There was a thread on Optical Illusions long back .. cant find it now.

OK another good one...

If your eyes follow the movement of the rotating pink dot, you will only see one color, pink. If you stare at the black + in the center, the moving dot turns to green. Now, concentrate on the black + in the center of the picture. After a short period of time, all the pink dots will slowly disappear, and you will only see a green dot rotating if you're lucky! It's amazing how our brain works. There really is no green dot, and the pink ones really don't disappear. This should be proof enough, we don't always see what we think we see.
*www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/cool/image.gif

(click on the pic to go the original site)

-----
alibi


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 12, 2005)

@alibi
coolest one yet. had never seen it before.
they do disappear.


----------



## Biplav (Nov 13, 2005)

@ali_b: 
real cool too good/
but for some reason the 1st illusion didnt happen for me. dont knw y.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2005)

I too faced problems in the 1st illusion!

May be bcoz of I'm using Samsung SyncMaster?

But it worked a little bit when I tried to see the illusion by moving up and down as needed


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2005)

alib_i that one was a cool find , amazing one man


----------



## shoegoe (Nov 14, 2005)

*NOW SEE THIS!*

Taking about optical illusions? 
U have no idea about the illusions in this website. Its almost unique. Visit *www.michaelbach.de/ot/ and u'll see


----------



## netarget (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't remember from where i got this. Still, it is worth sharing. So here goes.

*img484.imageshack.us/img484/4167/kuh7ji.th.jpg

*img484.imageshack.us/img484/3797/newirfanviewbmpfile3bt.th.png

more to come....[/img]


----------



## desertwind (Nov 14, 2005)

Whats with the first image ?

Second one is good.


----------



## alib_i (Nov 14, 2005)

Both arent illusions ..
1st one has world map on the cow's skin
2nd .. is a mind trick .. not an illusion

but good pics anyway

-----
alibi


----------



## desertwind (Nov 14, 2005)

thanx alib_i, didnt noticed the world map.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 15, 2005)

Great. ones. I specially loved the second illusion on page 1.


----------



## netarget (Nov 15, 2005)

But alib_i, what is the difference between Mind trick and illusion. I believe, the illusion tricks your mind to see something or not to see something. Thus all illusions are mind tricks but not vise versa. Any way, as i said, here are some more from my old collections: 
*img491.imageshack.us/img491/3703/blackblocksdots9ln.th.jpg

*img491.imageshack.us/img491/8339/elephantillusion6pg.th.jpg

*img491.imageshack.us/img491/1573/letterslife4zx.th.jpg

*img491.imageshack.us/img491/1894/skull1zv.th.jpg

_PS: I am really sorry for not giving due credits to the creators of these pics. Unfortunately, i do not know who created it. But i am duty boud to say 'Great work' and 'Thanks' for who ever it is._


----------



## cancer10 (Nov 15, 2005)

Seems this thread is slowly converting to an Illusion thread


----------



## alib_i (Nov 15, 2005)

In an illusion, your eyes plays tricks with you. What you see may not be real. A cow with a (photoshopped) world map doesnt seem to fall in the category .. anyways .. no problem .. no big deal
keep posting ...

Another good illusion I know ..
This illusion was first posted by NikhilVerma ,a very old member of this forum, in a (now deleted) thread
(I still have it's imageshack bbcode from back then, hehe)
It's the best illusion I've seen in my life

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/7140/shadesofgray2bf.th.jpg

-----
alibi


----------



## mehulved (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey can u explain me this. It went as a bouncer to me.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 15, 2005)

It's very simple....

Just compare the two squares A and B... they are both filled with the EXACT same colour... Even though A appears darker than B...


----------



## mehulved (Nov 15, 2005)

This is a real tricky one. This is the only one that I've really failed to understand. Can you explain it in layman's terms how this happens. Got me completely confused.


----------



## alib_i (Nov 15, 2005)

Remove other things from the pic and and you'll see that both are actually same ...
This edited image will make it clear ...

*img458.imageshack.us/img458/1994/shadesofgray28qv.th.jpg

-----
alibi


----------



## mehulved (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks nikhil and alib_i for ur kind explainations. But, what I want to know is what is the exact phenomenon that causes it. If anyone can explain it in layman's terms as I'm not a science student. I love to understand how all this works.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 15, 2005)

*Explanation*
In shadow or not, a check that is lighter than its neighboring checks is probably lighter than average, and vice versa. In the figure, the light check in shadow is surrounded by darker checks. Thus, even though the check is physically dark, it is light when compared to its neighbors. The dark checks outside the shadow, conversely, are surrounded by lighter checks, so they look dark by comparison.

Read Full explanation here

*Proof*
*web.mit.edu/persci/people/adelson/images/checkershadow/checkershadow_double_med.jpg


By joining the squares marked A and B with two vertical stripes of the same shade of gray, it becomes apparent that both squares are the same.

Get Proof here


----------



## mehulved (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks desertwind.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 15, 2005)

great illusions there, specially first one.
can anyone explain the reason for these illusions...


----------



## desertwind (Nov 15, 2005)

from close-up, your eye and brain's feature detectors are mostly registering high-frequency information in the picture; from far away you can't see that at all so you use the low frequencies instead. So you can make an ambiguous image like this just by superimposing images made with different Photoshop filters.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool illusions everyone but how do i add images here.want to add some illusions


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 1, 2005)

upload em on www.iup.in or www.imageshack.us and then paste the link here provided wen u upload the image


----------



## cancer10 (Dec 1, 2005)

Upload in www.photobag.org


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 14, 2005)

thnx


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 14, 2005)

thnx for help
here is the image:-
*photobag.2plans.com/images/14832323.jpg
*photobag.2plans.com/images/6561029.gif
see both upside down    8)


----------



## mehulved (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmm the first one is clear but second one isn't so.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 15, 2005)

its of an old man with a moustache


----------



## valtea (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice works guys.

These clearly Proves "Seeing is Beleiving" Wrong


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah saw it its great


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah ! really mind-boggling


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 17, 2005)

got another one
*photobag.2plans.com/images/67908507.gif
it's movin itself


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2005)

spashy said:
			
		

> got another one
> *photobag.2plans.com/images/67908507.gif
> it's movin itself



LOL ! Yeah, thats a type of Graphical Interchange Format type illusion LOL !


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 23, 2005)

got some more
*www.iup.in/out.php/t696_049.gif
*www.iup.in/out.php/t697_179.jpg
*www.iup.in/out.php/t698_227.jpg
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jan 11, 2006)

*www.fun4all.dk/eyetrickspictures/14.gif
What's On A Man's Mind?

*www.fun4all.dk/eyetrickspictures/71.jpg
Look very closely - there are several illusions here.

*www.fun4all.dk/eyetrickspictures/72.jpg
You can find 2 faces in the flowers.

*www.fun4all.dk/eyetrickspictures/1.jpg
Can you find the other 4 wolves in the rocky cliffs?


----------



## rajat22 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Some illusion*

*img240.imageshack.us/img240/7482/trippy9qx.jpg

*img240.imageshack.us/img240/2472/dotillusion9tp.gif

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/3870/donwave9sk.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 3, 2006)

Similar thread exists ... search b'fore posting and add there


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 5, 2006)

don't full images


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes i have seen such thread here.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah, use the forum link thumbial option in imageshack


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 10, 2006)

*Cool optical illusions*

Chek out this site -> *www.michaelbach.de/ot/


----------



## deepgeek2 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cool optical illusions*

Seems to be a good site but don't you think this should have been in the general section?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cool optical illusions*

There was a nice big thread on Optical Illusions here. I'll see if it still exists. It had some amazing ones + a couple of links.
__________
OK threads merged, for those who missed the earlier one.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

Are there any s/w to make these illusions..If there is plz post it


----------



## abhishek_734 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

i hav a test which you will not be able to pass... 
read on.. 

ALZHEIMERS' EYE TEST 


Count every " F " in the following text: 

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE 
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI 
FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH 
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS... 

(SEE BELOW) 




HOW MANY ? 



















WRONG, THERE ARE 6 -- no joke. 
READ IT AGAIN ! 
Really, go Back and Try to find the 6 F's before you scroll down. 


The reasoning behind is further down. 








The brain cannot process "OF". 




Incredible or what? Go back and look again!! 



Anyone who counts all 6 "F's" on the first go is a genius. 


Three is normal, four is quite rare.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

I got 5 F's right. Missed the last OF.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

mr happy n mr angry really scare me off.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

Did I miss something?  

I read all 6F's in the first go


----------



## abhishek_734 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

then u r genius


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

I could get only 3F's ...I tried it the 2nd time and still the same and third time i got 4F's  but where is 6F's


----------



## freakitude (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

cooool....


----------



## mehulved (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

Here are the 6 F's

*F*INISHED *F*ILES ARE THE RE 
SULT O*F* YEARS O*F* SCIENTI 
*F*IC STUDY COMBINED WITH 
THE EXPERIENCE O*F* YEARS...


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Here are the 6 F's
> 
> *F*INISHED *F*ILES ARE THE RE
> SULT O*F* YEARS O*F* SCIENTI
> ...



Ok there were 3 F's in *OF *which i coudnt find it all..Others all i found it


----------



## avinandan (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

Hey, i  found 5 Fs. So what am i a genius or lesser???


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

@rakeshishere get ur avtar changed


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*



			
				nishant_nms said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere get ur avtar changed



Well why did u tell me this and watz dis got to do with optical illusion


----------



## anurag_online (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

seen many like these have many on my website


----------



## Stalker (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

wow...............awesome


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

Try *www.desiboyzmasala.com/ a complete collection of this type of stuffs


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

excellent


----------



## kirtan (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

gr8 find dude.kudos to the creator


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Optical illusion*

great!!!


----------



## personifiedgenius (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you find 9 people in this picture below?

*photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5639/2020/400/fotito.jpg



Can you find 13 hidden faces in the picture below?


*photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5639/2020/400/thirteenfaces.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

@personifiedgenius : search before you make a new thread..  there were same threads running so i merged them..


----------

